# Home brand draught - what's in the can?



## damoninja

This is a bit of a tangent of the cheap vs expensive kits topic... 

It got me wondering - what's actually in the can of Home Brew draught???
Surely it's just the same goop as some other tin with a home brand label on it... But what? 


A recipe was posted for 1 tin home brand draught, 12-16g galaxy for 10 mins and 1kg coopers BE2. 

I thought I'd give it a go. Tasting it so far, it's not that bad. Currently at 1.014 so got a little way to go. 



It's very pale in colour, so much that I reckon my hops have actually offset the hue a fraction. 
Taste is a bit hard to pinpoint as the galaxy is quite pronounced... Might be easier when it's fermented out and less sweetness from leftover sugars.


----------



## mwd

I was wondering the same thing I saw Coles brand draught and Lager on the shelf. There are only a few companies making hopped extract so I wonder who cans the homebrand labels.


----------



## damoninja

Tropical_Brews said:


> I was wondering the same thing I saw Coles brand draught and Lager on the shelf. There are only a few companies making hopped extract so I wonder who cans the homebrand labels.


My guess was Coopers, purely an assumption based on the fact that the cans are about 70 cents cheaper in Adelaide compared to the rest of the country. 

To support this - where are you and how much does your local Woolies stock the stuff for?

As for Coles - my local Coles only stocks 2 varieties of Coopers mix and nothing else... Not even the bags of dex/BE etc.


----------



## carniebrew

I'm guessing that a lot of those basic beer cans would have Pride of Ringwood hops in 'em, given the vast majority of our Aussie lagers use them....and beers such as Coopers Pale/Sparkling Ale.


----------



## barls

my bet is isohop as its cheaper and easier to use in a big volume.


----------



## eungaibitter1

I've not bought it, but mid-north coast NSW in woolies its about ten bucks. I like the idea of the homebrand toucan.


----------



## pcmfisher

Liquid malt + isohop.
Same as other kits.


----------



## Forever Wort

At my Woolies they have Home Brand Draught and Lager for $8.23 as well as Coopers Pale Ale for $15.75 and Coopers Draught for $13.75. They also sell Coopers BE1. 

Coles have put a bit more effort into their Home Brand packaging. I haven't tasted any of the Home Brand kits so have no idea if I would like them or not. 

What's specifically in them? Sorry, no idea. I would be very interested in anyone confirming whether they are brewed by Coopers though.


----------



## maxim0200

Do post back the results, im tempted to give one a go myself, how much worse could they be really... :lol:

Are they aussie made? Who appart from coopers makes the goop here?


----------



## damoninja

maxim0200 said:


> Do post back the results, im tempted to give one a go myself, how much worse could they be really... :lol:
> 
> Are they aussie made? Who appart from coopers makes the goop here?


Tooheys do. But it could be an import, brigalow perhaps?


----------



## sticksy

how do the Toohes and Brigalow cans stack up. ive only used coopers cans myself.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## damoninja

sticksy said:


> how do the Toohes and Brigalow cans stack up. ive only used coopers cans myself.Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


No idea but since Tooheys is garbage I'm going to say... Tooheys is garbage. 

Cascade do kits as well apparently, but I've never seen them on shelves.


----------



## Rocker1986

I did a Tooheys Special Lager once when I first started. I added a kilo of brewing sugar to it, and nothing else. Fermented at whatever the hell the ambient was at the start of January '12, with whatever the hell yeast it is that comes with it. It tasted like shit, so it was probably an accurate approximation of real Tooheys.


----------



## eungaibitter1

Yeah, I did a tooheys draught once and once only. Rot.


----------



## pcmfisher

Forever Wort said:


> I would be very interested in anyone confirming whether they are brewed by Coopers though.


I know they were made by Coopers about 25 years ago because I use to deliver them.

I would be surprised if they are not still.


----------



## syl

I've used a lot - Coopers and Cascade the best of the Aussie ones.

Briess the best over all.


----------



## Mardoo

+1 the Briess extracts. Seriously good.


----------



## damoninja

pcmfisher said:


> I know they were made by Coopers about 25 years ago because I use to deliver them.
> 
> I would be surprised if they are not still.


Thanks for the tip. 

I bottled the stuff last night, it's a little light on flavour... if I were to do it again I'd drop the BE2 for full 1kg LDME and drop the volume to 20L.

Unless it conditions magically. Will revisit in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Tahoose

I currently have a "Home Brand Draught" Toucan fermenting which was put on to the yeast cake from a previous brew. The yeast was safale s04.

I pugged it into Ianh's spreadsheet and for arguments sake I put it in as 2 x Coopers Draught cans... The OG from the brew and the suggested on the spreadsheet matched up at 1.050.

Should hope to bottle mid next week. Just a bit of an experiment and for a total cost of $18.53 if I end up with 20 odd litres of beer then who knows. 

If it ferments out ok I should be looking around the 5% ABV mark...


----------



## sticksy

Tahoose said:


> I currently have a "Home Brand Draught" Toucan fermenting which was put on to the yeast cake from a previous brew. The yeast was safale s04.
> 
> so after I bottle my current brew I can just get two cans of say, Real ale, straight on the yeast cake and brew? no need to add the supplied yeast?
> 
> what if I put a couple of malt cans in for an all malt brew, maybe with some dry hopped chinook or something?
> 
> other than saving yeast, what advantages does putting a brew on the cake provide?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahoose

Well I'm not really the right person to ask as I am in very much a trial and error sort of period, the other advantage that I could see is that I didn't have to fully clean and sanitise the fermenter..

But for the sake of 2 home brand cans I'm willing to experiment, I don't think I would have done the same with $50 worth of extract, hops ect


----------



## damoninja

I don't see why this would be any different than harvesting yeast. I'm just boiling my first all grain right this minute (yeah!) and using US05... When it's done I might dry putting my next brew right on top. 
Besides, why have a fermenter sitting there doing nothing between brews?

It's worth a shot opposed to using the homebrand kit yeast. 

Now that we're talking about the yeast though...... The homebrand yeast pack looks remarkably like an unmarked version of the coopers yeast pack, and the little yeasties look similar too.


----------



## Tahoose

Difference being though that the coopers yeast packs are 7g, and the home brand ones are 5g...


----------



## damoninja

Tahoose said:


> Difference being though that the coopers yeast packs are 7g, and the home brand ones are 5g...


I thought the coopers ones were 10g? 

Home brand is probably just baker's yeast


----------



## ben_sa

when you make a 'big' beer, that is, something with a high OG.... think belgian dubbel/tripel etc, They require a large amount of yeast to get going.

If you dont have a 5L flash and stir plate etc, good luck getting a 1.100 OG brew to kick off with a single sachet, or even a single smackpack... Some people brew a standard gravity beer using a single sachet/smackpack, then rack that off and add the 'big' beer on top. There is already plenty of yeast there...

Single liquid yeasts are about $10-12 each.

Or you can use 2 smackpacks... so $20-25 worth of yeast

Oh yes, saving the cleaning thing is a benifit for some...


----------



## damoninja

ben_sa said:


> Some people brew a standard gravity beer using a single sachet/smackpack, then rack that off and add the 'big' beer on top. There is already plenty of yeast there...


I was planning on doing a big belgian style one of these days, once I've got several AG brews under my belt... I think I'll use this method, but I'm also thinking of harvesting the yeasts from the occasional brew too. 

I hear from a single 20L or so batch you can get 3-5 lots of yeasts but is it worth it if you've just used a sachet of S04 for instance?


----------



## ben_sa

the only reason i would harvest us05/s04 etc, is to have on hand in case of an emergency - eg: a liquid not firing etc


----------



## rheffera

I'm playing around with a homebrand lager in a 12 litre batch. at the moment. I'm assuming its just liquid base malt with PoR bittered to 20IBU.

The tin was $7.50 so i figured i'd give it a crack with some hops.

Steeped 1 g/L Glacier for 15 then chucked that in
Going to dry hop with 2 g/L on day 4

Used bry-97 on it.

We shall see how this goes, im expecting it to be about the same as if i did it with a tin of coopers lager.


----------



## rheffera

Well a week since pitching and i tried a small sample..... Not too bad at all! Don't be afraid to play around with the home brand tins guys!


----------



## damoninja

I've tasted a couple of mine, a few days in they were really fruity and hoppy but that has subsided a little. If I were to do it again I'd certainly ramp up the hops. However, I've moved on to all grain so the price of brewing something good has significantly dropped anyway. 

Next bottle I open I'm going to give a bit of a roll to stir up a bit of the sediment, it tasted much better before it cleared hopefully I can reintroduce some of that flavour.


----------



## Tahoose

Quick taste out of the fermenter on Saturday and was a nice surprise, didn't taste too bad for a homebrand draught toucan, should be bottling tomorrow so we'll see how it is in a few weeks


----------



## rheffera

Just went to my local woolies and cleaned them out of thier homebrand lager... $4 Each. Looks like the store won't be stocking em anymore


----------



## eungaibitter1

I just put the lager toucan down on the weekend. Seemed to me it was a bit thinner/runnier straight out of the can than a Coopers. Having said that though, she smells alright to me thus far.


----------



## damoninja

rheffera said:


> Just went to my local woolies and cleaned them out of thier homebrand lager... $4 Each. Looks like the store won't be stocking em anymore


They were probably old or something. Can't argue with that price though, even if it turns out average it'll still be worth it! 

Use 1kg of sugar and brew it to 25L you'll have 3 cartons of pigs piss!

You could take it to 27 litres and do a homebrand threecan with an OG of about 1.058.


----------



## rheffera

damoninja said:


> They were probably old or something. Can't argue with that price though, even if it turns out average it'll still be worth it!
> 
> Use 1kg of sugar and brew it to 25L you'll have 3 cartons of pigs piss!
> 
> You could take it to 27 litres and do a homebrand threecan with an OG of about 1.058.


Not old at all. BB of august 2015...

I was thinking of using them to try out hops.

1 tin in 12 liters 

steep 24g hops for 15 and dry hop the same.


----------



## rheffera

I'm going to have alot of experimenting to do as i have 5 tins! I may even try to turn one into a stout...steep some roasted barley and some carafa and steep some fuggles...

On a unrelated topic i am trying my hand at creating a midstrength session IPA...Hopped to hell with cluster...72 grams used total in a 12 liter batch. Should give me an idea of what cluster is all about


----------



## Forever Wort

Enjoy mate. They are still $8 at my Woolies. But I did notice in conversation with Kmart staff today that Kmart are phasing out stocking Coopers kits as they "are not family friendly". Wonder if it is an ACT thing, or nation-wide? Anyway my local Kmart had only a few kits left, no discount unfortunately.


----------



## damoninja

Forever Wort said:


> Enjoy mate. They are still $8 at my Woolies. But I did notice in conversation with Kmart staff today that Kmart are phasing out stocking Coopers kits as they "are not family friendly". Wonder if it is an ACT thing, or nation-wide? Anyway my local Kmart had only a few kits left, no discount unfortunately.


More like Big W has a deal with coopers and the Coles group can't keep up. 

Are they going to 'phase out' Liquorland because it's not family friendly? :lol:

Big W and woolies range is growing while Kmart and Coles is shrinking.


----------



## thebigtwist

big w has great range at the moment seems to be getting better, got a super automatica bench capper for cheap only thing was boxed in a brigolow brand box, and range of coopers cans is getting better


----------



## Forever Wort

Hmm, I don't usually go to Big W, gotta check that out.


----------



## damoninja

thebigtwist said:


> big w has great range at the moment seems to be getting better, got a super automatica bench capper for cheap only thing was boxed in a brigolow brand box, and range of coopers cans is getting better


Shame they don't stock the Thomas Coopers selection... Oh well - I'm doing all grain brews now anyway -_-


----------



## maxim0200

Thomas copers range would be great, id also like to see cans of LME.


----------



## rheffera

It would be good to see them carry them but they won't stock em because they won't sell really. People who go to those stores generally don't care too much about what they are drinking. The fact that the homebrand tin says use a kilo of sugar and ferment between 25*c and 35*c is proof that the marketing of the stuff is inline with that,. :icon_vomit:

I ain't one to be telling people who like the end result of that that it's shit and shoudn't be drinking it. If you like what you make then thats all that matters. (Personally the only thing nastier than that is leaving a shipment of wyeast sitting in the sun on a summer's day.)


I'll post back with results from my experiments.


----------



## rheffera

Just a quick update boys...my other local woolworths is clearing ALL of their homebrew gear..carb drops and all.

Homebrand range = 4,53$
Coopers base range = 7$
Coopers APA = 9$
Tooheys Draught & Lager = $6.5
Carb drops =$1.88

Walked in for coleslaw & Water crackers
Walked out with:
8 homebrand lager
4 Coopers APA

All for just $70.

It was a....pain lugging 20 kilos of tinned malt home on foot. Alas, a man has to earn his keep.


With that, it's beer time.

Proof that i am a madman:


Spoiler



[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## damoninja

rheffera said:


> local woolworths


Which Woolies is yours mate? I'm in Adelaide too and I haven't seen any cheapies going out...


----------



## rheffera

Sefton plaza mate. They have basically no Homebrand lager left or coopers APA thanks to me but still have alot of the base range and tooheys and homebrand draught. 

The one directly across the road (Northpark) now only carries Coopers APA, Dark Ale and Lager i think. Nothing else homebrew related. No crown seals, no carb drops...


----------



## damoninja

rheffera said:


> Sefton plaza mate. They have basically no Homebrand lager left or coopers APA thanks to me but still have alot of the base range and tooheys and homebrand draught.
> 
> The one directly across the road (Northpark) now only carries Coopers APA, Dark Ale and Lager i think. Nothing else homebrew related. No crown seals, no carb drops...


Nuts - the Woolies I go to in Findon has a huge selection, think they keep all the coopers stuff including the different brew "enhancers" and light malt.


----------



## rheffera

Yeah both these stores that cleared out their stock used to carry the enhancers and drops. Wonder why they are dropping all the stock? probably not selling. All the tins have another 2 years on their BB.

Iv'e bought some specialty malts to add to these kits to turn them into dark ales..Mixes of black, chocolate and roasted barley in various amounts. Will be steeping and adding fuggles.

Some im just going to keep to the kit only with some hops i haven't had before. Will report back on the experiments


----------



## Forever Wort

Lucky bugga!


----------



## rheffera

Just put down my 2nd and last homebrand experiment for the year i think. No temperatrue control and summer fast approaching, so with adelaide's weather being 20 odd for the next 6 days i figured i'd put one down.

180g Special Roast
180g Special W
180g Roasted Barley
12G Fuggle Hop tea
Homebrand Lager TIn

IBU (Estimate based on coopers lager) = 40. 

Total Cost = $12.
This will be interesting as i haven't tried Special W & Roast before. Cheap ass way to try hops and grains. This one is mostly to try the grain.

Made to 12L using dirty kit yeast.(Which smells oddly alot like the yeast that coopers gives out with their base tins)

Your more than welcome to sample the end results of my experiments damoninja.



Forever Wort said:


> Lucky bugga!


Tell that to my spine. It's pissed with me for some reason


----------



## eungaibitter1

Nice mate. Love fuggle. I'll be trying some hallertau next home brand toucan.


----------



## Tahoose

So reporting back on the Home Brand Draught Toucan on top of a S-04 yeast cake.

Bottled a couple of weeks ago with 120g of sugar (Bulk Primed) for almost exactly 20ltrs of beer.

I would say it's like drinking a cheap Aussie style draught, didn't have a head to speak of so next time i think I might steep some grains to go with it.

But all in all for $7.20 a slab, I'm not really too sure how you can go wrong??


----------



## Braumoasta

Tahoose said:


> So reporting back on the Home Brand Draught Toucan on top of a S-04 yeast cake.
> 
> Bottled a couple of weeks ago with 120g of sugar (Bulk Primed) for almost exactly 20ltrs of beer.
> 
> I would say it's like drinking a cheap Aussie style draught, didn't have a head to speak of so next time i think I might steep some grains to go with it.
> 
> But all in all for $7.20 a slab, I'm not really too sure how you can go wrong??


Was the toucan simply the two cans with no additives? 
What's the resulting beer like in terms of bitterness and colour?


----------



## Tahoose

Yeah just the 2 x homebrand draught can, nothing else.

I'll post a pic later when I can, had a slightly bitter taste, and a probably a touch darker than your average beer. It was reasonably clear I thought though.


----------



## eungaibitter1

Correction on earlier post. Put the toucan down last night and used hersbrucker not hallertau.

2x Homebrand Lager
250g light crystal steeped 3lt
500g ldme
30g hersbrucker boiled 20min
15g cascade end of boil
Pitched 2x Coopers kit yeasts
Fermenting around 20deg.


----------



## rheffera

eungaibitter1 said:


> Correction on earlier post. Put the toucan down last night and used hersbrucker not hallertau.
> 
> 2x Homebrand Lager
> 250g light crystal steeped 3lt
> 500g ldme
> 30g hersbrucker boiled 20min
> 15g cascade end of boil
> Pitched 2x Coopers kit yeasts
> Fermenting around 20deg..


Going to have to give that a go. In to the ever growing to-brew list with it. Lord knows i have enough homebrand lager tins
Also went to the same woolies again today. Energy drinks taking up the spot where the brew stuff used to be. They have some homebrand draught tins 3 tooheys draught tins which i found on a refrigerated endcap. Ill stop by again tommorow and snap em up if anything is still left.


----------



## eungaibitter1

Same thing happened in the nearest woolies here. Very limited stocks now, home brand, coopers pale ale and tooheys. There's a foodworks though and it has an excellent selection for a small supermarket.

Hopeful for a good result on the toucan. Based it on having heard/read a number of times that cascade works well with hersbrucker.


----------



## rheffera

eungaibitter1 said:


> Same thing happened in the nearest woolies here. Very limited stocks now, home brand, coopers pale ale and tooheys. There's a foodworks though and it has an excellent selection for a small supermarket.
> 
> Hopeful for a good result on the toucan. Based it on having heard/read a number of times that cascade works well with hersbrucker.


never actually used hersbrucker yet myself, Only really farmiliar with cluster and cascade. Keen to give it ago


----------



## Tahoose

Home Brand Toucan (Cans only)


----------



## damoninja

Give this a shot. I used the spreadsheet and assumed that the homebrand lager is similar to cooper lager. 



*Homebrand IPA*

3 cans homebrand lager

100g Crystal 40
100g Crystal 60
100g Crystal 120
700g Munich I

Cascade 10g @ 60
Chinook 5g @ 20
Chinook 10g @ 5
Cascade 5g @ 5
Cascade 5g @ dry
Chinook 10g @ dry

11.5g pack US-05

Makes 25 litres
OG 1.073
FG 1.018
ABV 7.5%

IBU 51.9
EBC 20.8


----------



## rheffera

How about this:
Homebrand American IPA

23L batch
2 Cans homebrew lager
500g dme i have on hand for boil

Caramunich 1 100g
Caramalt 100g
bairds medium crystal 100g

15min boil
18g cascade @10
18g amarillo @ 5
10g cascade dry
16g amarillo dry

IBU = 47
ABV = 5.9% in the bottle.
EBC = 14


----------



## damoninja

rheffera said:


> How about this:
> Homebrand American IPA
> 
> 23L batch
> 2 Cans homebrew lager
> 500g dme i have on hand for boil
> 
> Caramunich 1 100g
> Caramalt 100g
> bairds medium crystal 100g
> 
> 15min boil
> 18g cascade @10
> 18g amarillo @ 5
> 10g cascade dry
> 16g amarillo dry
> 
> IBU = 47
> ABV = 5.9% in the bottle.
> EBC = 14


I don't know if the IPA flavour profile will come through with less grain, but that's me and my IPA preference


----------



## rheffera

I could up the caramunich a ton..like another 500g


----------



## damoninja

rheffera said:


> I could up the caramunich a ton..like another 500g


Well that will help on the flavour side, a little more colour would be nice. 
is the DME light or dark? Assuming light based on the EBC, dark would go well to bump the colour a little. 

Are these ingredients that you already have on hand or are you buying?


----------



## rheffera

All i need to get is the grain. And yeah thats LDME. I'd have to buy Some DDME or make the bairds medium bairds dark


----------



## damoninja

rheffera said:


> All i need to get is the grain. And yeah thats LDME. I'd have to buy Some DDME or make the bairds medium bairds dark


If you're buying the grain anyways then the mix of crystals won't be any more expensive than the munich/s. Have you bought from brewadelaide before? Nigel will mill and deliver (to a wide area) if you spend more than $10.


----------



## rheffera

Yeah ive done bsiness with nigel before. Just put in a rather large order which contains 600g caramunich 3 along with 100g dark crystal for this IPA


----------



## rheffera

Well m first homebrand experiment is ready gentlemen, and here is the rsults and the recipe again.

1x Homebrand lager
12G Glacier hop tea
24G glacier dry hopped
Bry-97 @ 20 *c
12L batch

Aroma: Very faint earth / pine
Taste: As above. Bit bitter, but thats 40 IBU in 1050~ 12L for you, Most bland beer i have made so far, but the point was to try glacier, not make a good beer. That being said, its quite drinkable.

Things i learned:
Hop tea is nowhere near as good as a late addition of the same amount
If you want to make good beer then tyou do need to steep some grain
Glacier seems to be much more suited to dark ales / stouts than pale ales.
I def like my beers hoppy


----------



## damoninja

I found my experiment to be getting worse with age. Being hopped with galaxy meant there was a lot of aroma, but that a lot of that has died off. 

It's by far the blandest beer in my now. 

My father in law likes it so I'll let him drink it -_-


----------



## rheffera

I thought bugger it, got a few days of 20*c and my current beer supply will have to last me till next season so i put down this just now:
Homebrand American IPA

23L batch
2 Cans homebrew lager
500g dme i have on hand for boil

Caramunich 3 600g
bairds dark crystal 100g

28g cascade @5
28g amarillo @ 5
28g cascade dry
28g amarillo dry


----------



## Tahoose

So trying my second home brand draught.. 2 batches of homebrand draught toucans,

Steeped 500g of medium crystal at 67c (3ltrs) 60mins
Mini mashout 2ltrs at 78c for 10 min 
15 min boil 
2 cans per fermenter + half of the crystal wort

Pitched Nottingham slurry into both 

Plan to dry hop one fermenter with 40g of centennial,

OG 1050


----------



## damoninja

Tahoose said:


> Plan to dry hop one fermenter with 40g of centennial,


Batch size? Assuming 22-23 litres?

40g of hops in dry is an epic amount almost 2g/L.

IBU on those cans is probably around 25-30 but from what a few of us have reported the aroma dies in the bottle... So the 40g might counteract it / melt faces :kooi:


----------



## eungaibitter1

Those sound good. I just had my first couple of a HB toucan lager that had only 500g ldme and two amarillo teabags added to it. Came up real nice.


----------



## Tahoose

damoninja said:


> Batch size? Assuming 22-23 litres?
> 
> 40g of hops in dry is an epic amount almost 2g/L.
> 
> IBU on those cans is probably around 25-30 but from what a few of us have reported the aroma dies in the bottle... So the 40g might counteract it / melt faces :kooi:


Just been thinking now and I think that it might be only 20g of centennial, all of my brewing happens with a mate at his place, so the hops are there.. It's left overs anyway.

and yes the batch sizes are 23 ltrs, the first home brand draught toucan we did was just a the tins only and they are bitter enough.


----------



## Tahoose

eungaibitter1 said:


> Those sound good. I just had my first couple of a HB toucan lager that had only 500g ldme and two amarillo teabags added to it. Came up real nice.


Hmm just remembered we have 30g of amarillo that is lying around aswell, little bit of food for thought


----------



## rheffera

rheffera said:


> Just put down my 2nd and last homebrand experiment for the year i think. No temperatrue control and summer fast approaching, so with adelaide's weather being 20 odd for the next 6 days i figured i'd put one down.
> 
> 180g Special Roast
> 180g Special W
> 180g Roasted Barley
> 12G Fuggle Hop tea
> Homebrand Lager TIn
> 
> IBU (Estimate based on coopers lager) = 40.
> 
> Total Cost = $12.
> This will be interesting as i haven't tried Special W & Roast before. Cheap ass way to try hops and grains. This one is mostly to try the grain.
> 
> Made to 12L using dirty kit yeast.(Which smells oddly alot like the yeast that coopers gives out with their base tins)



Just cracked this a month in the bottle later, and thought i'd report back.

Aroma: Non-existant
Taste: ... GOOD! Biscuity / Rasiny. Im guessing this comes from the special W and special roast. Taste's a bit rich (despite being 40 IBU).

Verdict: A far superior beer to the one tin i used only glacier on. Steeping grains FTW.

Nice drinking biscuity dark ale. No yeast sediment left in bottle after pour, so the kit yeast doesn't settle solidly apparently. For $1 a liter this bloody good. I


----------



## BottloBill

Not sure who makes the woolies or Coles brands but I have turned out some great beers on a budget with the help of quality hops,grains and yeast. I am currently doing some tooheys can kits and bits also with good results, as for the brigalow I found it to be rubbish except the ginger beer kits,extra malt and glucose powders. That's just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## BottloBill

Have just found out that Cascade is focused on soft drinks and will no longer be doing kits and ready made alcoholic drinks


----------



## eungaibitter1

True bottlobill. I don't mind the brig extra malt pack if I have no ldme about.


----------



## BottloBill

For those wanting to try it on the cheap, I have also done some great toucan kits using a coopers stout, woolies lager & yeast to suit.


----------



## rheffera

Ill give it a shot bottlobill


----------



## damoninja

BottloBill said:


> For those wanting to try it on the cheap, I have also done some great toucan kits using a coopers stout, woolies lager & yeast to suit.


Getting these kits when they're on the cheap is the easiest way to beat the bottle shop. 

I've considered getting 2 coopers stout cans and culturing their yeast to see how it turns out.


----------



## BottloBill

I actually like the look of the recipe you put up at the start of the topic rheffera, I think I'll put that one on while I do my first BIAB


----------



## eungaibitter1

I'm also keen to try something with the stout. I've done a few just adding 500g DME and 500g dex, 1 kit. Have you steeped any grain in with the toucan?


----------



## BottloBill

I just went with carapils, caramalt 3, rolled oats and a M10 yeast


----------



## rheffera

eungaibitter1 said:


> I'm also keen to try something with the stout. I've done a few just adding 500g DME and 500g dex, 1 kit. Have you steeped any grain in with the toucan?


I plan on doing the lager and stout with 600g steeped roast barley.




BottloBill said:


> I just went with carapils, caramalt 3, rolled oats and a M10 yeast


Oh joy, yet another beer to brew. Which was the one you liked? THe special roast and special w one?


----------

